# Raw skin in leg creases! Help!



## mra (Jul 17, 2008)

As I was doing a quick wet rag wash on Julia I noticed that her skin is raw and oozing a little in the leg creases that are closest to her abdomen. I only noticed when I pulled her chubby rolls apart to clean in there. Anyone else have this problem? What is the cause and how do I prevent it from happening again? We do lots of open air time during the day. Thanks!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

I had this happen with my little chunky dumpling baby. (Ah, I miss those rolls!) It's just irritated skin caused by trapped moisture etc. I put vaseline on the affected areas until they healed, and then tried to be sure to wash and dry those rolly areas carefully.


----------



## mra (Jul 17, 2008)

I just cleaned them gently and now I'm letting her have some open air time. We use coconut oil for diaper rash, so I'm guessing that I should put that in the creases, too. Thanks! It freaked me out, I felt so bad because they must be sore!


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree w/ PP poster - happens when moisture gets trapped by the darling skin folds. In addition to washing and drying them carefully, I used Desitin (diaper rash cream) in the folds to help.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

All three of my chubbers had this problem.

Clean with a mild mild soap and dry well. Apply cornstarch to all the creases.

Make sure to keep these areas dry.

I don't use desitin unless it is an emergency.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

We had the exact same problem with our wonderfully fat EBF baby. We used cornstarch, which worked really well. At the beginning, when it was really bad, I would dry the skin well after his bath with a hair drier (this may've been overkill, but it made me feel better & he seemed to like the warm air). Important to watch neck creases/folds for accumulated spit-up and to gentle wash it out with a rag and warm water. Good luck!


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

caedenmomma, I thought I was the only one who did the hair dryer thing! I second the idea of cornstarch although vaseline or lanolin works too.


----------

